# 20% Off Kayak School! Ends May 1st



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*20% Off 4CRS Kayak School! Ends May 1st*

Sign up before May 1st for a kids or adult kayak, IK, or SUP class and receive 20% off. Hurry, this is the last week to sign up with the discount. For more information or to sign up, check out the 4Corners Riversports Paddle School page. See you on the water!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

That's so cool that you offer IK classes. I couldn't find anything like that when I first got my duck. There are kayak classes all over the place, but they need to spend so much time on learning to roll that they're really not appropriate for an IK paddler. But you still need to learn paddle strokes, reading the river, ferrying, catching eddies and all sorts of other things that kayakers learn in kayaking classes. I just had to learn on my own. I've probably developed bad habits because of it. Too bad I don't live anywhere near Durango.


----------

